# When to intro PCT



## uncle buck (Oct 3, 2015)

I am almost halfway thru my cycle which started with test prop weeks 1-4 100mg eod/ Test Enth weeks 1-12 250mg 3xs a week/ Anvar 80mg ed weeks 1-5. I am in my late 40s and  have done a few cycles in past but never paid any attention to PCT. I have on hand some nolvadex and hcg. My question is......when is the best time to introduce , length etc..

Thanks


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 3, 2015)

How long do you have left? Get some clomid also. Starting 2 weeks after last test E pin, 50mg clomid/day for 4 weeks. 40mg/day nolva for wk 1-2, drop to 20 wk 3-4. 
How much hcg do you have? That will dictate it's most effective use.


----------



## mickems (Oct 3, 2015)

Dude, I can only make a small suggestion and although it seems a little too late for your question, it's good that you are considering pct now. Besides considering trt because of your age (no pct needed), you should consider an ai in case of estro problems and like ToolSteel said, have some clomid to go with your nolvadex. Please consider planning ahead and doing blood work, and don't cycle until you have all your pct and gear in hand ready to go. I'm sure someone else more knowledgeable will help you better than I can.


----------



## uncle buck (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry guys....was too busy to reply
I have 1500iu of hcg.


----------



## uncle buck (Oct 7, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> How long do you have left? Get some clomid also. Starting 2 weeks after last test E pin, 50mg clomid/day for 4 weeks. 40mg/day nolva for wk 1-2, drop to 20 wk 3-4.
> How much hcg do you have? That will dictate it's most effective use.



Sorry guys....was too busy to reply
I have 1500iu of hcg.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 7, 2015)

Hmm... That's not much. With that low of an amount I'm not sure if you'd be better off blasting it or running 250 a couple times a week starting a week after the last test pin.


----------

